# Bottle Babies/Turkey Sucker



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's a video hubby made of our new twin goat kids, Angel and Mitsy. (Thank you, Jess! - we love 'em!) It shows how well they adjusted to bottle-feeding and their new home. As you may recall, the girls were taken off mom at 7.5 weeks when they came to live w/us. The video was taken yesterday, on their fifth day here. Towards the end, Angel is caught trying to nurse off a couple hen turkeys and the hens don't seem to mind one bit. :slapfloor: Silly girls! :ROFL:






Deb Mc


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Turkeys are so crazy! Probably thought the goat was preening her or some thing. LOL :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute..... HeHe.... :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hahahahaa too cute.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Loved it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for sharing Deb...I totally enjoyed watching it. And your babies are adorable and sweet


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

liz said:


> And your babies are adorable and sweet


They are also a lot of fun. :stars:

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the bit with the turkeys! Too funny that the hen didn't seem to mind at all... I know my rooster would have definitely taught that young whippersnapper goat kid a thing or two :wink:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

are those slate turkeys i saw on the vid? would love to get some information on them from you if they are.. thanks,,


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

silvergramma said:


> are those slate turkeys i saw on the vid? would love to get some information on them from you if they are.. thanks,,


The first hen Angel is shown trying to nurse off of is a Blue Slate. Her name is Saphire and she's about a year old now. I had a tom, too, but rehomed him with another tom after they became overly protective of my does and started attacking any and everything they perceived as a threat to them. :shocked: I just got an update from their new owner and both boys are doing great there, have adjusted well and get along with her other birds and horses -having no goats to protect seems to have shaken their bad habits and turned them around. <lol> I have two other hens, a White BB and a Royal Palm, all for egg production but they also do a fabulous job bugging and cleaning up spilled goat feed, which also helps keep pest populations down. I  my turks.

Deb Mc


----------

